# I'm Hit



## Maxh92 (Dec 2, 2016)

I knew to be expecting a bomb today from @csk415... little did I know hat the yard gars he said he would be sending would be accompanied by some hitchhikers. Thank you for the generosity, sir, it is greatly appreciated! Looking forward to trying the yard gars out and then the not so yard gars.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

Way to go Chris!


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Nicely done

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Dentedcan (Jan 15, 2016)

I'm buying stocks in mailboxes with the bombs that have been tossed around. Great hit.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas (Oct 17, 2016)

Way to be Chris


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

Maxh92 said:


> I knew to be expecting a bomb today from @csk415... little did I know hat the yard gars he said he would be sending would be accompanied by some hitchhikers. Thank you for the generosity, sir, it is greatly appreciated! Looking forward to trying the yard gars out and then the not so yard gars.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is this all the cigars you got? Are these the yard gars or "not so"? I was waiting to see the other half, lol. I've been hearing good things about those Iron Horse. I've honestly never tried one, but I don't think I would consider those pictured as YGs. Looks like my regular daily smokes to me. Guess my expectations are a little low. Hell, I'm happy with "decent".

Well done Chris!


----------



## csk415 (Sep 6, 2016)

It's not much but you wanted to know how they were. Had to share one of Rangers favorite smokes also. Picked some up from him. Might give it a little bit tho. Those horses smell like a barnyard to me. Ubc03 swears they get better with age. That tat is a budget friendly smoke also. I rate it better than yard status. Enjoy them.


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

csk415 said:


> It's not much but you wanted to know how they were. Had to share one of Rangers favorite smokes also. Picked some up from him. Might give it a little bit tho. Those horses smell like a barnyard to me. Ubc03 swears they get better with age. That tat is a budget friendly smoke also. I rate it better than yard status. Enjoy them.


'Barnyard' = good things! 
The ones I think smell like barnyard the wife say smell like my work boots! Of course she puts cream and sugar in Good coffee so obviously her sense of taste and smell is suspect.


----------



## WNYTony (Feb 12, 2014)

Well done Chris - @Yukoner must have rubber off on you !


----------



## csk415 (Sep 6, 2016)

WNYTony said:


> Well done Chris - @*Yukoner* must have rubber off on you !


Several people have rubbed off on me. @Yukoner is in a league of his own right now. Its like the bear came out of hibernation and nobody is safe....


----------



## Yukoner (Sep 22, 2016)

csk415 said:


> Several people have rubbed off on me. @Yukoner is in a league of his own right now. Its like the bear came out of hibernation and nobody is safe....


----------



## gunnersguru (Sep 10, 2016)

nice hit . I have some of the iron horses but have yet to partaken of , mine are 3months old now .


----------

